
Cannabis Is a Gateway Drug - vixen99
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-8237973/Cannabis-gateway-drug-leads-users-harder-substances.html
======
vixen99
Original article:
[https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2020/04/16/1920866117](https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2020/04/16/1920866117)

'Cannabinoid exposure in rat adolescence reprograms the initial behavioral,
molecular, and epigenetic response to cocaine'

